# Dosing fenbendazole for freshwater aquarium planaria?



## etyrnal (Jan 5, 2022)

*AQUARIUM PEST QUESTION:*

so if I have *fenbendazole* (safe-guard™ 22.2% 222mg/g) for treating a 55g freshwater nano aquarium for *PLANARIA* worms/parasites....


how do I calculate the correct dose and method of treating? how often should I treat? for how long do I treat? do I do water changes in between treatments? what signs do I look for as far as effectiveness? what signs do I look for as far as potential problems caused

#aquarium #freshwater


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Aquariums/comments/rw9458


----------



## heidiwilliamsonconsu (12 mo ago)

etyrnal said:


> *AQUARIUM PEST QUESTION:*
> 
> so if I have *fenbendazole* (safe-guard™ 22.2% 222mg/g) for treating a 55g freshwater nano aquarium for *PLANARIA* worms/parasites....
> 
> ...


Warning to all, LiveAquaria.com has FISH LICE! They destroyed my 10 yr old tank and killed all five of my giant goldfish (over 2 lbs) and the babies I bought from LiveAquaria. I had never seen fish lice before in over 20 years of fish keeping and thought the babies were showing ammonia burns despite no heightened ammonia level. I found out after I saw one on my giant goldfish and it MOVED. THEY KILLED MY GOLDFISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY LIED WHEN I TOLD THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY WOULD NOT EVEN HAVE THE COURTESY TO REFUND MY MOST RECENT ORDER LET ALONE RECOGNIZE MY GRIEF AT THE LOSS OF MY BEAUTIFUL FRIENDS. CRUEL, HATEFUL, IRRESPONSIBLE.


----------



## etyrnal (Jan 5, 2022)

heidiwilliamsonconsu said:


> Warning to all, LiveAquaria.com has FISH LICE! They destroyed my 10 yr old tank and killed all five of my giant goldfish (over 2 lbs) and the babies I bought from LiveAquaria. I had never seen fish lice before in over 20 years of fish keeping and thought the babies were showing ammonia burns despite no heightened ammonia level. I found out after I saw one on my giant goldfish and it MOVED. THEY KILLED MY GOLDFISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY LIED WHEN I TOLD THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY WOULD NOT EVEN HAVE THE COURTESY TO REFUND MY MOST RECENT ORDER LET ALONE RECOGNIZE MY GRIEF AT THE LOSS OF MY BEAUTIFUL FRIENDS. CRUEL, HATEFUL, IRRESPONSIBLE.


Whoah! Crazy! This happened overnight? No treatment worked?


----------

